# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  ideas on frewza pontoon boats

## silentscope

im looking into buying a small pontoon boat for fishing/diving around the wairarapa coast. iv been looking at those frewza made boats, has anyone owned one or been in one? what do you think of them? i was mainly looking at them because of the resonable price and that id be able to beach launch anywhere as we dont exactly have the best launching areas around here. iv been told theres alot of room for the size of the boat, is the 30hp motor enough grunt for the size of the boat with 3-4 people onboard? just trying to get an idea. 
cheers.

----------


## Maca49

You keen! Most of the boats I've seen on that ruggered coast were much bigger and launched wit D8s :ORLY:

----------


## Smiddy

i have been looking seriously for awhile now,   i was going to buy a new frewza 4.4 sports console but the price is just too much for me,    i ended up with a 4.3meter stabi with a 50hp on it
From what ive been told the 4.4m specd with the 40hp are ok for 2 guys but there max loading is 4 people and with 4 guys the engine just doesnt cut it

i was also talking to a guy today that had a 4meter pontoon tiller steer with a 30hp on it and with 3 guys + dive gear he said he got a few frights coming back in the bar - going out was ok but shat him self a couple of times coming in as the waves would catch him    - this is on the west coast of coarse

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

the issue with pontoon boats is the pontoons take up a lot of deck space there great boats however there are some gull wing style boats that have all the room in the world and are almost (very little in it) just as stable as a pontoon for diving etc

my boat is a fishcity 430 which comes in tiller steer, side console or center console. they also so now make the fishcity 465 which is forward control 
mine is the basic tiller steer model with a 30hp on the back allough a 40hp would be the go imo 

two guys sitting on one side is no issue and it has way more deck space than most 16ft cabin boats 
I took a couple of mates out spearfishing the other day ( I rod fish from it that's all) and it didn't mind them jumping on and off one bit and my mate who dose a lot of diving was impressed with it



might be worth a test drive

----------


## silentscope

> You keen! Most of the boats I've seen on that ruggered coast were much bigger and launched wit D8s


yeah mate i want something a bit handier than those big bastards haha. last time i launched a boat there i spend 2 hours stuck in the fecking sand.

----------


## silentscope

> the issue with pontoon boats is the pontoons take up a lot of deck space there great boats however there are some gull wing style boats that have all the room in the world and are almost (very little in it) just as stable as a pontoon for diving etc
> 
> my boat is a fishcity 430 which comes in tiller steer, side console or center console. they also so now make the fishcity 465 which is forward control 
> mine is the basic tiller steer model with a 30hp on the back allough a 40hp would be the go imo 
> 
> two guys sitting on one side is no issue and it has way more deck space than most 16ft cabin boats 
> I took a couple of mates out spearfishing the other day ( I rod fish from it that's all) and it didn't mind them jumping on and off one bit and my mate who dose a lot of diving was impressed with it
> 
> 
> ...


yeah room is also another thing i was considering, the frewzas look like theyve got more than most.
i was also looking at those, they look like good little boats.

----------


## longrange308

mates dad has a frewza 4m something, anymore than two and you would be in each others way
and as its been said in other posts you loose a lot of interior space
plus imo boats that size all seam to be under powered, nothing worse than not having enough grunt

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> mates dad has a frewza 4m something, anymore than two and you would be in each others way
> and as its been said in other posts you loose a lot of interior space
> plus imo boats that size all seam to be under powered, nothing worse than not having enough grunt




 have to agree my fc430 gets along fine with its 30hp with 3-4 guys however I do think it needs more as it doesn't have enough as cruseing speed 19knots I like to be able to give it to it if I need to but only get an extra knot out of the 30.....

plan to put a 40 on next year or the year after that should give it the extra peep it needs

also if your doing a lot of diveing dive gear tanks etc a very heavy so you do need a bigger motor

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> yeah room is also another thing i was considering, the frewzas look like theyve got more than most.
> i was also looking at those, they look like good little boats.


they are great little boats mate but as I said above I would suggest a 40 if your doing a lot of diving or have a few people on board

----------


## silentscope

yeah i think ill go with a bigger outboard for sure. decisions decisions haha

----------


## Savage1

This is what we use for diving, can get 4 divers on with 3 bottles each but can be a squeeze, nice and light and easy to launch from the beach. I can't imagine putting more people than that on a boat any smaller, especially under 50 HP.



Just realised you want it for fishing as well, inflatable pontoons not so ideal.

----------


## longrange308

i put a 90 on the back of my 4.5 centre console i built
never looked back had plenty of grunt and was good on gas aswell cos you wernt ringing its tits off

----------


## silentscope

i thought about an inflatable, but then again theres rocks for africa around where im wanting to go so need something that wont pop or get a hole in it. i have been thinking about getting just a hull, then building a centre/side console and adding a 50hp to it, could do it far cheaper than what anyone is offering in their package deals.

----------


## Smiddy

this is what i ended up with

----------


## Munsey

My two cents . My mate has an inflatable 4.2  non ridged hull . 30 hp yammy struggles to get on plane with three of us no tanks .  
My bro got a plastic Mac boat same size and flys with a 30 , it's not a bad wee boat  , but you can get wet .

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

I had a 3m naiad ail hull inflatable with a 15 on it got along ok with 2 of us, a rod each and a bit of bait but with 3 it wouldn't plane
my little tinny I had before that with the same motor used to fly with 3 and the naiad was lighter 
I think its because the pontoons dig into the water preventing enough speed build up to start planeing once it was up on the plane it was sweet getting it there was the problem 
I think that problem happens with ail pontoon boats as well which is why you see most of them have a bigger motor than is normally needed for the size of boat

----------


## Parky

Owned two frewza 4.2 tillers upgraded to hsd, good with 30 hp 3 people no probs once permatrim fitted.Look on fishing website under boat shed then frewza bboats some3 good discussion there. Get keel strip amd maybe 4mm hull for rocks. Good boats never felt unsafe in them.

----------


## Ramrod

Yip, like your thinking, I am going to get the same sized Frewza in the not too distant future hopefully! 

I have been out on one here in Welly and I know 2 guys with them, perfect boat for inshore around Wellington, plus easy to launch at Makara and get it across the creek on most tides. 

Well priced too, there was a nice one for sale in Nelson on Trade Me last week for $11K that was well spec'd.

----------


## Bill999

there is a 100+ page discussion on those frewza boats on the nz fishing forum
Frewza Alloy Pontoon Boats - The Fishing Website Forums - Page 10

seriously concidered getting one myself, but ended up going second hand because of a deal on a 5.2 senator
highly reccomend getting a pontoon hull they are the bees knees. safety and stability at rest, in saying that mines fine in the chop too. bit slappy but what boat under 6m isnt

allways look to go more powerful, all the guys with 30hp motors are disoppointed when they put a few people on them and very few would be beach launching, so you would be far better suited to a more grunty motor 
more cost yes but it means you get auto tilt and so on witch is nice to have

----------


## silentscope

the more i look at it the more im leaning towards getting a 4.5m+ ish boat with a decent powered outboard, especially for the price im gonna have to pay might aswell get a good one.

----------


## TeRei

This dude has got it sussed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrSg...XEAth_ptRJ2qJA

----------


## veitnamcam

was that a small blue cod he fed the Albatros?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## silentscope

> This dude has got it sussed
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrSg...XEAth_ptRJ2qJA


that boat looks great, shame theyre 20k+. i was thinking of getting one of their f14 dinghys and putting a front or console in it myself. should still be nice and light for beach launching etc.

----------

